
Sunlight cuts risk of many cancers - nickb
http://news.independent.co.uk/health/article3081843.ece
======
ajkates
They can say what they want...every other study suggests that the sun is bad
for your skin overall....free radicals, basal/squamous/melanoma, etc. Plus,
you can get Vitamin D from other sources.

How about the glow from my LCD screen though... Does that prevent cancers?

~~~
nickb
I wouldn't say every study suggests it's bad. Many do but many also many say
that Sun is good for you. Look at this older study for example:
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/05/050526091912.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/05/050526091912.htm)

It comes down to an amount of sun you get. UVB is really bad for you so if you
soak up some Sun when it's not strong (around mid-noon), getting that Vit D
should be good for you overall.

